# Problem with Wine and libpng



## Frederick Ollinger (Aug 2, 2018)

When I try to run gta3.exe with wine, I get the following error:

```
000d:err:wincodecs:PngEncoder_CreateInstance Failed writing PNG because unable to find libpng16.so.16
000d:fixme:ole:CoCreateInstanceEx no instance created for interface {00000103-a8f2-4877-ba0a-fd2b6645fb94} of class {27949969-876a-41d7-9447-568f6a35a4dc}, hres is 0x80004005
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2018)

Update your system; `pkg upgrade`


----------

